# Baselayer with holes in the cuff?



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

SO i just realized that my SB brigade jacket that is super sweet. dosen't have the holes for thumbs to go through so when you bail it don't go in your glove. 

i found this 
Sessions Diffusion d3o Shirt - Long-Sleeve - Men's from Dogfunk.com

and a ninja suit which looked sooo cool.

Anybody else make things like the stuff above? I like this jacket. but bail so much its gonna be an issue later.

And im lookin at the under glove from burton. so its a low profile so i know the cuffs on the jacket are gonna swamp it.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Icebreaker has the thumb loops on their midlayers and higher.


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

AWNOW said:


> Icebreaker has the thumb loops on their midlayers and higher.


yea im looking for something thats not gonna kil lthe bank. because it looks like that ninja suit is super dope. i'd still rock the the UA coldgear head wrap with it. but that thing looks sweet. most tops are 40-50 same with the bottoms. so maybe worth it in the long run.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

im really interested as to what other brands have thumbloops or cut outs. i have been rocking my ua cold gear and a tshirt (i know bad bad bad) so im really looking for better midlayer!


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a few ninja suits; I would never go boarding without one


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

cubllsu8338 said:


> I have a few ninja suits; I would never go boarding without one


why more than one?


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> I have a few ninja suits; I would never go boarding without one


me too. complements of the US Army. :laugh: i'm not sure who makes them but they are best baselayer i've found. i'll try and find some info on them when i get home. maybe there's a civilian version.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Airblaster is the best civilian ninja suit maker.

Airblaster Ninja Suit | SNOWBOARD MAGAZINE


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

DJ FroZone said:


> why more than one?


Sounds like you've never gone on a snow vacation where you ride 2-3 days in a row.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> Sounds like you've never gone on a snow vacation where you ride 2-3 days in a row.


Most cabins have washers and dryers, do they not?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Most cabins have washers and dryers, do they not?


Washing is for pansies. Real men wear the same one three days in a row without washing. Their microbial anyway so no funk.

I kid I kid. Yea, usually there is a washer a ailable when you do those types of trips. The best part? The material is already practically dry straight out of the washer so it's fast.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

DJ FroZone said:


> why more than one?


One is merino wool and one is polyester. Also riding five days a week I like to be able to change my stanky long underwear and not constantly have to be doing wash.

That okay with you? :laugh:


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

cubllsu8338 said:


> One is merino wool and one is polyester. Also riding five days a week I like to be able to change my stanky long underwear and not constantly have to be doing wash.
> 
> That okay with you? :laugh:


You could do the Stanky Leg while wearing your stanky underwear....


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

ohhhh deear. haha. well i just got the UA headwrap. so maybe in the next few weeks i'll cop a black ninja suit too see how it worsk


----------



## trippinblly (Dec 21, 2009)

Save on Sessions Diffusion 1st Layer Crew Shirt Black/White Pinzip - Mens Snowboard Clothing Clothes Apparel Snowboarding

I found this shirt from sessions on the-house.com for a lot less than dogfunk...it may be a different model but it looks like a baseblayer with cuff holes.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Tarzanman said:


> Most cabins have washers and dryers, do they not?


Cabins/townhomes yes but condos/hotels usually don't. Regardless, I know I don't like to spend my vacation doing laundry. As cheap as base layers and socks are, it's an easy decision.


----------

